# Berlusconi da Barbara D'Urso su Canale 5. Video poi mi domandi



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Ora. Guardate. LOL

Aboliremo L'Imu e tanto altro

Berlusconi Video fuori Onda con Barbara D'Urso "Poi mi domani". Guarda qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...-video-poi-mi-domandi-vt2973-4.html#post80465


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2012)

barbara d'urso fra un pò si piscia addosso dall'emozione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

ahahah che brutto...ha detto che toglie l'imu


----------



## Miro (16 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> barbara d'urso fra un pò si piscia addosso dall'emozione.



Qualche giorno fa addirittura il direttore di Studio Aperto (Giovanni Toti, un volto un programma) fece il collegamento in diretta col Berlusca, slecchinandolo.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Questa "intervista" è vergognosa. Se quella tipa avesse un minimo di dignità dovrebbe alzarsi e abbandonare lo studio.


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2012)

tra questo collegamento e la beatificazione di Michele Misseri....siamo messi bene...mah...


----------



## Graxx (16 Dicembre 2012)

barbara d'urso è quanto di più schifoso ci sia in tv...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2012)

commovente questa favola sul comunismo   è imbarazzante, e la gente applaude pure.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> commovente questa favola sul comunismo   è imbarazzante, e la gente applaude pure.



"Io odio la politica. Odio fare politica e riscendere in campo. I miei figli di dicono di dedicarmi ad altro, ma io sono fondamentale per l'Italia. Devono liberare questa nazione dal comunismo".

Dai.


----------



## cris (16 Dicembre 2012)

I programmi pomeridiani di barbara d'urso sono chiaramente un cancro per la nazione.

Solo delle persone ignoranti, con un QI di un criceto guardano regolarmente i suoi programmi. Oggettivamente.


----------



## esjie (16 Dicembre 2012)

Spettacolo, quindi se sale Bersani noi comunisti abbiamo il dovere di uccidere chiunque non la pensi come noi  Allora voterò PD!!!


----------



## cris (16 Dicembre 2012)

Silvio è fidanzato ufficialmente, sono commosso.

Scrosci d'applausi in studio.

Io HO l'ansia.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Dicembre 2012)

Evito di guardare, non penso che reggerei Berlusconi e la D'Urso contemporaneamente.


----------



## drama 84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

hahahahahah....una 28enne


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2012)

adesso sta parlando di milan.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Riportate quello che dice, io ho spento. Anzi, aprite un topic


----------



## cris (16 Dicembre 2012)

madonna mia, sto male. ho i brividi lungo la schiena


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2012)

ma cos'è !?!?!?! 

un quadretto da appendere in camera ?!?! sbrotfl, se l'era portato dietro apposta

bonaiuti là dietro sembra che abbia una paresi facciale


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Dicembre 2012)

Cioè con una 28enne ed è pure super gnocca


----------



## drama 84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

best comedy of the year


----------



## esjie (16 Dicembre 2012)

Sono il presidente più vincente al mondo, il secondo è Bernabeu a cui hanno addirittura dedicato uno stadio...poi però non ha reclamato di avre uno stadio a suo nome


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2012)

il discorso al congresso americano.  90 minuti di applausi + standing ovation


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2012)

Ho curiosato un attimo visto mia madre lo stavo guardando,giusto in tempo per le seguenti dichiarazioni:
-Al Governo non abbiamo mai fatto nulla di "non buono"
-Solite vaccate su Bernabeu
-Sono fidanzato con una di 28 anni
-Le Olgettine non riescono più a trovare affitto,lavoro e fidanzato,quindi mi sento obbligato ad aiutarle

Il tutto condito con la solita espressione da sediate in faccia della D'Urso.


----------



## Doctore (16 Dicembre 2012)

Non ho avuto il coraggio di mettere quel canale neanche per un secondo.


----------



## Principe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Potete ovviamente dire quello che vi pare ma vi è' sfuggita la dichiarazione più importante di tutta l'intervista ....
Mi scuso con tutti i miei elettori per le mie feste varie ecc ecc ero in un periodo in cui mi sentivo solo perché ero stato lasciato da mia moglie e ho esagerato .... Ho dato una brutta immagine di me e di conseguenza anche all'Italia e non ho problemi a richiedere scusa di quello che ho fatto. Allora o siete uomini senza peccato santi subito fenomeni gente che nn sbaglia mai altrimenti mi risulta che quando qualcuno si scusi pubblicamente nn ci sia niente da aggiungere..... In 5 pagine siete riusciti a nn riportare la frase più importante questo a conferma che effettivamente fa comodo riportare solo gli errori di quest'uomo e i suoi innegabili difetti manie di protagonismo e di onnipotenza che senz'altro esistono ma ha fatto anche tante cose buone.


----------



## cris (16 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Potete ovviamente dire quello che vi pare ma vi è' sfuggita la dichiarazione più importante di tutta l'intervista ....
> Mi scuso con tutti i miei elettori per le mie feste varie ecc ecc ero in un periodo in cui mi sentivo solo perché ero stato lasciato da mia moglie e ho esagerato .... Ho dato una brutta immagine di me e di conseguenza anche all'Italia e non ho problemi a richiedere scusa di quello che ho fatto. Allora o siete uomini senza peccato santi subito fenomeni gente che nn sbaglia mai altrimenti mi risulta che quando qualcuno si scusi pubblicamente nn ci sia niente da aggiungere..... In 5 pagine siete riusciti a nn riportare la frase più importante questo a conferma che effettivamente fa comodo riportare solo gli errori di quest'uomo e i suoi innegabili difetti manie di protagonismo e di onnipotenza che senz'altro esistono ma ha fatto anche tante cose buone.


----------



## BB7 (16 Dicembre 2012)

omg


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

E' agghiacciante!


----------



## Principe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Intanto se nn era per lui avremmo 2 champions league e dieci scudetti oltre a nn si sa dove saremmo andati a finire nell'86..... Personaggio controverso ma vincente come pochi se devo votare quel nullafacente di Bersani o grillo o casini di sicuro rivoto uno che nella vita ha costruito qualcosa che ha vinto che ha avuto successo che è' stato capace di fare qualcosa. Forza Silvio sempre poi le scuse di oggi erano sincere e anche dovute ..... Ovviamente preferirei che mi rappresentasse un Renzi che voterei con molta più convinzione ma finché nn esiste un Renzi nel centrodestra meglio un vecchio leone controverso che un comunista..... Ovviamente parlo di Bersani nn certo di Renzi


----------



## tamba84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

è populista,molti italiani lo sono e c'è chi gli andrà dietro

ci scometto


----------



## Principe (16 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> è populista,molti italiani lo sono e c'è chi gli andrà dietro
> 
> ci scometto



Nn mi sento un populista nn credo abbia fatto sempre bene tutt'altro sicuramente ha delle ombre avrei votato Renzi ma nn essendoci Renzi preferisco lui a tutti gli altri .... Se Renzi domani fa un partito ha il mio voto al di la che sia di centrosinistra o di centrodestra


----------



## esjie (16 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Potete ovviamente dire quello che vi pare ma vi è' sfuggita la dichiarazione più importante di tutta l'intervista ....
> Mi scuso con tutti i miei elettori per le mie feste varie ecc ecc ero in un periodo in cui mi sentivo solo perché ero stato lasciato da mia moglie e ho esagerato .... Ho dato una brutta immagine di me e di conseguenza anche all'Italia e non ho problemi a richiedere scusa di quello che ho fatto. Allora o siete uomini senza peccato santi subito fenomeni gente che nn sbaglia mai altrimenti mi risulta che quando qualcuno si scusi pubblicamente nn ci sia niente da aggiungere..... In 5 pagine siete riusciti a nn riportare la frase più importante questo a conferma che effettivamente fa comodo riportare solo gli errori di quest'uomo e i suoi innegabili difetti manie di protagonismo e di onnipotenza che senz'altro esistono ma ha fatto anche tante cose buone.



Pensa te che nonostante tutte le ******* che abbia detto hai il coraggio di sottolineare l'unica mezza cosa apparentemente buona (scusarsi, l'unica cosa buona che può fare, tra l'altro nemmeno sincero)


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Mi scuso con tutti i miei elettori per le mie feste varie ecc ecc ero in un periodo in cui mi sentivo solo perché ero stato lasciato da mia moglie e ho esagerato .... Ho dato una brutta immagine di me e di conseguenza anche all'Italia e non ho problemi a richiedere scusa di quello che ho fatto. Allora o siete uomini senza peccato santi subito fenomeni gente che nn sbaglia mai altrimenti mi risulta che quando qualcuno si scusi pubblicamente nn ci sia niente da aggiungere.....



Assolutamente,infatti si è immediatamente scusato,non ha mica aspettato mesi e mesi per poi porgere delle "sentitissime" scuse in diretta nella sua TV,proprio nel momento in cui è ritornato in campo 




Principe ha scritto:


> Intanto se nn era per lui avremmo 2 champions league e dieci scudetti oltre a nn si sa dove saremmo andati a finire nell'86..... Personaggio controverso ma vincente come pochi se devo votare quel nullafacente di Bersani o grillo o casini di sicuro rivoto uno che nella vita ha costruito qualcosa che ha vinto che ha avuto successo che è' stato capace di fare qualcosa.



Ma che c'entrano i successi personali con la politica(fatta bene)?E lo dice uno che non voterebbe PD nemmeno con una pistola puntata verso i testicoli.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

*Berlusconi fuori onda dice alla D'Urso "Poi mi domandi"*

*Video*


----------



## cris (16 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi fuori onda dice alla D'Urso "Poi mi domandi"*
> 
> *Video*


----------



## tamba84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Nn mi sento un populista nn credo abbia fatto sempre bene tutt'altro sicuramente ha delle ombre avrei votato Renzi ma nn essendoci Renzi preferisco lui a tutti gli altri .... Se Renzi domani fa un partito ha il mio voto al di la che sia di centrosinistra o di centrodestra



non parlavo di te o di qlc quà

è un discorso generale


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Potete ovviamente dire quello che vi pare ma vi è' sfuggita la dichiarazione più importante di tutta l'intervista ....
> Mi scuso con tutti i miei elettori per le mie feste varie ecc ecc ero in un periodo in cui mi sentivo solo perché ero stato lasciato da mia moglie e ho esagerato .... Ho dato una brutta immagine di me e di conseguenza anche all'Italia e non ho problemi a richiedere scusa di quello che ho fatto. Allora o siete uomini senza peccato santi subito fenomeni gente che nn sbaglia mai altrimenti mi risulta che quando qualcuno si scusi pubblicamente nn ci sia niente da aggiungere..... In 5 pagine siete riusciti a nn riportare la frase più importante questo a conferma che effettivamente fa comodo riportare solo gli errori di quest'uomo e i suoi innegabili difetti manie di protagonismo e di onnipotenza che senz'altro esistono ma ha fatto anche tante cose buone.



Se l'ha detto (non ho visto), tanto di cappello. Io al suo posto per una cosa simile non mi sarei mai e poi mai scusato...


----------



## Principe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se l'ha detto (non ho visto), tanto di cappello. Io al suo posto per una cosa simile non mi sarei mai e poi mai scusato...



Ha detto ovviamente che poi ci sono state cose montate e molte cose ingigantite però si è' scusato cmq e' la prima volta che sento il Berlusca scusarsi e' fuori dai suoi schemi


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

È abbastanza disgustoso comunque che il perbenismo in Italia porti una persona, che sono il primo a ritenere poco limpida per usare un eufemismo, a scusarsi in diretta tv per qualcosa che fa con i suoi soldi...


----------



## Principe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È abbastanza disgustoso comunque che il perbenismo in Italia porti una persona, che sono il primo a ritenere poco limpida per usare un eufemismo, a scusarsi in diretta tv per qualcosa che fa con i suoi soldi...



Ho capito cosa intendi però effettivamente se sei in uomo pubblico secondo me nn puoi far vedere che paghi per far sesso........ Così in modo palese senza nasconderlo nemmeno . Io nn dico per i soldi eh sono d'accordo con te che se uno ha i soldi può farci quel che vuole e se ci sono donne disposte a far sesso perché sei tizio o caio nn sono problemi miei però se tt questo danneggia il tuo partito e in conseguenza chi ti ha votato non te lo puoi permettere. Detto questo l'Italia e' un paese bigotto in cui lo stato si addentra anche nelle tue scelte personali e nella tua vita privata fino quasi a violare i tuoi diritti fondamentali e questo lo trovo squallido sotto questo profilo l'Italia e' un paese molto arretrato


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

Discorso condivisibile, ma il punto è sempre quello: le scuse servono nel momento in cui c'è chi si sente offeso


----------



## Principe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Ah certo certo più che altro fa ridere che per battere il tuo avversario politico lo devi colpire personalmente se sei in. Grado di batterlo parli delle tue idee e proposte e di nient altro cosa che Renzi avrebbe fatto


----------



## Doctore (16 Dicembre 2012)

Non penso che berlusconi sia un mostro come molti lo dipingono facendosi domande inutili sul come ha fatto i soldi(questa e' invidia)e criticato molto per il discorso escort(kennedy che era il presidente dei presidenti acclamato e ricordato da tutti andava con le bagasce).Bisogna essere realisti... berlusconi politicamente ha fallito per alcuni motivi:
1-errori strategici di alleanze prima bossi poi fini(non m interessa chi aveva ragione,si sbaglia sempre in 2)
2-nella vita economica e sociale del paese non ha fatto nulla di rilevante,ma propio nulla per essere ricordato.
3-Sulla questione giustizia...doveva farsi processare come qualsiasi cittadino e lottare per la propia innocenza e invece ha scelto una scorciatoia(leggi,leggine ecc).Solo su un provvedimento ero a favore quella legge o lodo non ricordo bene,il provvedimento dei blocca processi durante una legislatura.
Ritengo che in questo momento la politca non sta offrendo niente di nuovo a destra e a sinistra...A destra ritorna berlusconi con le sue favole,a sinistra bersani mette le mani avanti sostenendo che per stare con l europa bisognera aumentare ancora di piu le tasse. [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION]...il successo personale non qualifica la persona,il voto lo dai a un politico perche credi in quello che dice non perche e' un imprenditore di successo.
Ad esempio reagan(era un attore)viene ricordato come politico,berlusconi sara ricordato come grande imprenditore che andava con le bagasce.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Posso anche condividere alcuni suoi passi quando parla dei cavoli suoi personali e delle beghe che ci sono state ma sono state ingigantite. Su tutto il resto rimane l'omuncolo mediocre populista e bugiardo che tutti conosciamo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Meritiamo di meglio.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2012)

Per fortuna che in 5 pagine di commenti solo un utente (e mezzo) lo difende


----------



## Vinz (17 Dicembre 2012)

Questo essere ignobile, con le fintissime scuse che ha dato e con la perla del fidanzamento, si riprenderà un sacco di voti da quegli ignoranti che si fanno abbindolare da qualsiasi cosa vedano in TV di pomeriggio. Che schifo


----------



## Harvey (17 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Questo essere ignobile, con le fintissime scuse che ha dato e con la perla del fidanzamento, si riprenderà un sacco di voti da quegli ignoranti che si fanno abbindolare da qualsiasi cosa vedano in TV di pomeriggio. Che schifo



Beh se la gente si fa infinocchiare da queste storielle pseudoromantiche il problema non è Berlusconi, ma gli italiani...


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Questo essere ignobile, con le fintissime scuse che ha dato e con la perla del fidanzamento, si riprenderà un sacco di voti da quegli ignoranti che si fanno abbindolare da qualsiasi cosa vedano in TV di pomeriggio. Che schifo



Secondo me saranno molti di meno che in passato a seguirlo stavolta.


----------

